# 93 Year Old Involved In Shake Down Over Applesauce By TSA



## Hawke (Apr 22, 2010)

[yt]wHxy5GattLY[/yt]


Update:
http://www.dailybreeze.com/latestnews/ci_14922045


> In court today, Glendale Superior Court Judge  Frederick R. Rotenberg told Hays that he would dismiss the case in six  months if she stayed out of trouble. He set another court date for Oct.  18.
> "This should have happened a year ago," Hays' attorney, Mary  Frances Prevost, told KTLA. "She should never have been arrested. She  was arrested at the airport with her elderly mother. She was  strip-searched at a jail. This should never have happened."
> Hays told the station her family and friends kept encouraging  her to accept a plea bargain, but she refused.
> "The toughest part was they all wanted me to take the plea  bargain, but I said no I can't do it," she told Channel 5. "And if  nothing else, it's an example that I've set for my family."
> Hays told the station her mother died three weeks ago at age  94.




http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2010/04/22/Woman-cleared-of-airport-battery/UPI-47231271958592/



> Hays, whose mother died last month, said she didn't strike the agent  and was only attempting to stop security workers from taking her  mother's food.
> "I am not going to plead guilty to something I didn't do. I'm a  person of character," Hays said. "I end up reliving this disaster every  spare moment of my life. You just flash back and you see these scenes  over and over."
> A judge threw the charges out Tuesday.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 22, 2010)

Have I said before that I think the TSA are *******s who sorely need to be taken down a few pegs? I hope there is a lawsuit, the sorry sacks of crap are found personally responsible and put in the poor house.  Sadly, keelhauling is no longer allowed, however I would buy a ticket to watch that happen.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 22, 2010)

When my cousin was in her early 20s she was regularly stopped by TSA. She was athletic, tall, blond, and female was the only reason I could ever figure out


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 22, 2010)

TSA
Terribly
Stupid
Agents


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 22, 2010)

TSA are hoodlums and scum of the worst sort. They're self-absorbed in their little bit of power that they try to stretch as far as it can go.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 22, 2010)

Hopefully there some good TSA stories to balance out the horror stories I usually hear about.

My personal experience has not always been good, so I drive more often now.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 22, 2010)

I rank Mall Security above the TSA on competency......


----------



## MJS (Apr 22, 2010)

What a bunch of untrained *******s!  My God...where to begin with this:

1) How about some training, first and foremost!  These yahoos obviously have no people skills, and no clue about how to properly deal with situations.

2) How about acting professional?  A bunch of those clowns are laughing!  Yeah, thats real professional.

3) How about moving this incident to an area, away from everyone else?  No need to cause a huge scene in front of people that have nothing to do with the parties involved.

4) How about not pushing someone.  If you're not doing anything to warrant something like that, then it should not happen.  Someone just might get pissed off enough, and push back.  Yes, that may land that person in hot water, however, that is an assault, initiated by the TSA clown squad.  

I'm taking a trip this year and I have to say, I pray that things go smooth.  All I want to do, is get from point a to point b, with my wife, without some square badge joker, getting in my way.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 22, 2010)

What no one has caught is that the TSA Goon who was playing with her cell phone texting was in violation of TSA policy for employees.



> According to national TSA policy on personal electronic equipment,  employees may carry cell phones while at work, but can only use them in  designated areas during off-duty rest or meal breaks. (TSA Directive No.  1100.73-2).


http://www.afge.org/Index.cfm?Page=TSAPolicies&fuse=Document&documentID=1327

I wonder if she was disciplined for that......


Section 4-D


> Personal Electronic Equipment:  Non-TSA issued electronic equipment that is not required to perform official TSA duties, including but not limited to, cell phones, pagers, MP3 players, smart phones, CD players, and laptop computers.


Section 5-C-9


> Personal Electronic Equipment:  Display and use of personal electronic devices is prohibited in identified TSA screening areas.  Personal electronic devices may only be used during an employee&#8217;s rest or meal break in a designated area that is not co-located with the TSA screening area.


----------



## MJS (Apr 22, 2010)

http://jobview.usajobs.gov/GetJob.a...ler=basic.aspx&ss=0&AVSDM=2010-04-09+13:31:00

A few things that caught my eye:





> Must be a US Citizen or US National; be 18 years old at time of application
> [*]Be proficient in English; have customer service skills
> [*]Dependable & operate with integrity; repeatedly lift/carry up to 70 pounds
> [*]Maintain focus & awareness within a stressful environment
> ...



The clowns in this story are missing the customer service skills, and arent too focused.  

These are lacking too:

Communicate with the public, giving directions and responding to 
inquiries in a professional and courteous manner; 

Maintain focus and awareness and work within a stressful 
environment which includes noise from alarms, machinery, and people, 
distractions, time pressure, disruptive and angry passengers, and 
the requirement to identify and locate potentially life threatening 
devices and devices intended on creating massive destruction; 
and, 
Make effective decisions in both crisis and routine 
situations.

*COMMUNICATION SKILLS & PERSONAL CHARACTERISTICS:*  TSOs 
are required to communicate with the public, giving directions and 
responding to inquiries in a professional and courteous manner. 
Applicants must possess customer service skills, be dependable and 
operate with integrity.



Training, training, and more training.  As for the applesauce....if the clowns at the screening area, had not been so dumb, and perhaps called a supervisor over, I'd bet none of this would've happened.  Then again, if the so called supervisor was as dumb as these people it may've happened.  But who knows...bring someone over to make a decision.  Its all in the approach and these people failed from the beginning.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 22, 2010)

This is however SOP for the TSA as the HUGE problem lists show. Think I posted one a while back here somewhere....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's another problem...the local cops falsifying their report.
No ones mentioned that either.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 23, 2010)

MJS said:


> http://jobview.usajobs.gov/GetJob.aspx?JobID=87385625&JobTitle=Transportation+Security+Officer+(TSO)&q=tsa&sort=rv%2c-dtex&cn=&rad_units=miles&brd=3876&pp=50&jbf574=HSBC&vw=b&re=134&FedEmp=N&FedPub=Y&caller=basic.aspx&ss=0&AVSDM=2010-04-09+13%3a31%3a00
> 
> A few things that caught my eye:
> The clowns in this story are missing the customer service skills, and arent too focused.
> ...


I don't think people relations is the problem here... it's trying to identify substances as potentially harmful ... applesauce... could be mixed with... just about... ANYTHING and would not explode unless placed in a pressurized container and left in the unpressurized cargo hold to go off in someone's bag or cooler. 
Bottled water Unopened and all sorts of harmless substances are deemed hazardous. STUPID STUPID and just plain STUPID. 

The elderly woman has special needs and thus should be allowed to be accommodated.
Hopefully a lawsuit is pending and a revision of TSA's policies be done. 

Welcome to America... comrade.

One thing however... the commentary on the video spoke of things that I could not even SEE ... agent laughing and smiling and what-not... maybe I'm blind... plus it sounded very biased... in spite of the wrong committed by TSA... 

I was planning to fly back to Utah sometime soon... me thinks I'll use the money for a ticket to just drive and pay hotel expenses and prolong my trip by 3-4 days just for travel... I don't think I can handle *******s trying to assess if I'm a threat to security on an airplane. 
What if my hearing aids are deemed a threat? Causing electronic interference with the plane's navigational system or some stupid **** like that... I'll be damned if I can't board a plane without 'em.


----------



## MJS (Apr 23, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> I don't think people relations is the problem here...


 
I disagree, as it seemed to me, that the people were very unprofessional.  Of course, I'm basing this solely on what I saw, as the only thing I could here, was the voice of someone narrating what was happening.  Still, you dont need to grab for the drink and put your hands in someones face.  Thats an assault, plain and simple and those 2 clowns are lucky they didn't get decked by someone.  If you're going to put your hands on someone, you damn well better have a good reason.  This is clear intimidation by untrained clowns, who let the square badge go to their head.  I still maintain that this incident should have been dealt with in another area.  During all the chaos, I have to wonder....was anything missed by the other clowns?  Did anything get snuck on?  I mean this fiasco drew the attention of the other clowns in the circus, and all it takes is a slight distraction, and someone slips thru the checkpoint, a forbidden item is snuck thru.  

Of course, I wonder, had this lady brought the email she received, that stated that the items could be brought on?  Had she done this, she may have had more of a leg to stand on.




> it's trying to identify substances as potentially harmful ... applesauce... could be mixed with... just about... ANYTHING and would not explode unless placed in a pressurized container and left in the unpressurized cargo hold to go off in someone's bag or cooler.
> Bottled water Unopened and all sorts of harmless substances are deemed hazardous. STUPID STUPID and just plain STUPID.


 
Agreed.  Anyone with half a brain should be able to see this.  I guess the TSA screeners are missing a brain.   If these people can't look at something and tell whether or not its been tampered with, then they need to be trained or retrained.  Its kinda like when you dig a hole, unpack something that was shipped to you.....its rare that you'll be able to repack the hole with all the dirt or the box with the items in the exact same fashion was it was originally.  No reason whatsoever, that the cooler couldn't have been placed in the cargo area.



> The elderly woman has special needs and thus should be allowed to be accommodated.
> Hopefully a lawsuit is pending and a revision of TSA's policies be done.
> 
> Welcome to America... comrade.


 
Exactly!  



> One thing however... the commentary on the video spoke of things that I could not even SEE ... agent laughing and smiling and what-not... maybe I'm blind... plus it sounded very biased... in spite of the wrong committed by TSA...


 
Watch around the .40 mark.  Its clear that the agent is smiling/laughing about something.  1:47 it can be seen again.  There are other things, but you need to watch close. 



> I was planning to fly back to Utah sometime soon... me thinks I'll use the money for a ticket to just drive and pay hotel expenses and prolong my trip by 3-4 days just for travel... I don't think I can handle *******s trying to assess if I'm a threat to security on an airplane.
> What if my hearing aids are deemed a threat? Causing electronic interference with the plane's navigational system or some stupid **** like that... I'll be damned if I can't board a plane without 'em.


 
Its been a while since I've flown, and I pray that my next trip is a safe one, with no hassles.


----------



## Drac (Apr 23, 2010)

Thousands 
Standing 
Aimlessly

Oh the horror stories I have heard driving the airport shuttle.


----------



## Flea (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm flying to Chicago this week, and frankly I'm nervous.  I was going to pack some munchies in checked baggage for my very expensive hotel that comes without a microfridge.  And of course several bottles of pharmaceuticals that I *must* have with me.  Considering the global hub that O'Hare is, I'm expecting the worst.


----------



## Drac (Apr 25, 2010)

Flea said:


> I'm flying to Chicago this week, and frankly I'm nervous. I was going to pack some munchies in checked baggage for my very expensive hotel that comes without a microfridge. And of course several bottles of pharmaceuticals that I *must* have with me. Considering the global hub that O'Hare is, I'm expecting the worst.


 

Make sure ya post your experiences upon your return...


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 25, 2010)

Flea said:


> Considering the global hub that O'Hare is, I'm expecting the worst.



If it makes you feel any better, I fly out of O'hare all the time and have yet to have an issue.  Just be careful, friendly and polite and they tend to be the same back.  When I flew out in September, the TSA Agent even wished me happy birthday and commented that I am not ugly.  (I had a shirt on that read, "I'm Ugly on the inside, too.")  LOL.


----------

